# help and advice on nk testing and other blood tests



## shadowseeker (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

sorry but I havent posted in here for a very long time.

I was wondering if anyone has had to have NK Cells blood test done? If so could you let me know where and how much it cost.

the problem we have got is that me and my partner have been through two cycles and both have failed, we have now been told to have some tests done and we are unsure about the tests and the cost of them.
we have also been told that there are some tests like the nk cell test that we are able to do our selves and send to chicargo for testing at a fraction of the cost, 

so any advice you could give us would be 100% appreciated.


Good luck to all in 2007

San xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Dear Shadowseeker, I have included the link for the investigatins and immunology thread where there is loads of information about NK testing - there are various options. i had testing done with dr ******* at the miscarriage clinic, and he tests for NK cells. I dont think his testing is as sophisticated as the ones done by those that follow dr beers protocol. I think you should post this question on that board as well as you will get all the info you need as well as costs - the ladies there are really helpful and very informative about this.

If i remember correctly i paid about £600 for the NK tests with dr *******. But it was a while ago, so best to find out relevant prices.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi San,
The Lister do immune testing too, which is where I had my nk cells tested as well. The ARGC or Care Nottingham are the ones I've heard about doing them, but Safarigirl has sent you to the right thread. I learnt a lot there, but you may need to look through the old posts to find out more info.

NK cells are a bit contraversial- everyone has them but some people have more in their blood, some ladies have them concentrated in the uterus and not in the blood and some only find they're activated once an embryo is transferred. Lots of docs don't agree with testing for them but there are stories of people who get tx for them and then get pg after lots of failures. 

My NK cell test alone cost £180 at the Lister I think (was last yr and have slept since then!) but if it shows up a prob they then do a more expensive test which puts the blood with pregnancy tissue and looks at how it reacts to it on its own, with the aid of steroids and then with IVIg. This test is more expensive but shows you what treatment might work for you. My result came back normal but it may be that I only have them in the womb when there's an embie there. Fish oils can help and the NK cell levels vary each month so you might get lucky and do tx on a good month.

Best of luck, don't know if any of that is helpful or not but the thread Safarigirl sent you to is really good so best of luck!
Giggly
xx


----------

